# Alaska 2016



## thomas2000 (13. August 2015)

Hallo Lachsfreunde,
bin gerade dabei abzuwägen ob’s 2016 nach Alaska oder wiedermal ins Skeena-Gebiet gehen soll.
Wie Anglerkollege „fishhawk“ bereits geschrieben hat, werden die Bedingungen für Touris immer schlechter (nicht am Wochenende fischen / Flüsse für Touris gesperrt etc.) .
Es nervt allmählich und Noel Gyger sorgt mit seinem m.E. kriminellen Guide-Kartell, dass Normalos schnell die finanzielle Puste ausgeht (Boot pro Tag zwischen 1200 + 1500 Dollar)
Fische – ja die gibt’s;  2014 war sogar ein super Jahr -  habe alle 5 Lachsarten auf Fliege gefangen – wobei der King mit 87 cm kein Riese war.
Die vergangenen Jahre haben wir zu zweit die Kanada-Urlaube geplant (keine Lodge, kein Guiding) und darum war‘s bezahlbar.
Mein Freund fällt nun leider aus und ich habe mich daran erinnert, dass ich 1996 meinen ersten King auf Kenai gefangen habe – und der Urlaub damals (auch Eigenplanung) bezahlbar war.
Nun genug gelabert und in Erinnerungen geschwelgt. Ich brauche ein paar Tips von euch wie ich einen bezahlbaren 1 Personen Urlaub im Mai/Juni 2016 machen kann.
Flug/Leihwagen ist kein Thema.  Suche eine einfache Cabin oder einfaches motel am besten auf Kenai und/oder im Mat-Su Gebiet z.B. nähe Talkeetna (weiß aber noch nicht ob’s da schon den early run gibt).  Wenn jemand jemanden kennt der günstige Flyouts oder Guiding anbietet wäre das auch interessant. 
Kennt ihr andere gute Lachsgebiete die preiswert zu erreichen/bewohnen gibt.
Also meldet Euch !! Freue mich über jeden Tip

Tight lines 
Thomas


----------



## Justsu (14. August 2015)

*AW: Alaska 2016*

Hallo Thomas,

schau doch mal hier rein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262422&highlight=alaska&page=3

den Thread habe ich gestern zufällig gelesen, vielleicht kann Dir ja einer von den Spezis dort weiterhelfen!?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## thomas2000 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Alaska 2016*

Danke, hast natürlich recht - erst lesen dann schreiben ...


----------



## Sockeye (24. September 2015)

*AW: Alaska 2016*



Justsu schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> schau doch mal hier rein: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262422&highlight=alaska&page=3
> 
> ...



Den Thread habe ich mir auch durchgelesen und die meisten Tipps sind gut. Wobei ich die "Cottonwood-Lodge" und den "Mai" auslassen würde...

Das in Alaska der Mai Nebensaison ist, hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem Wetter zu tun, sondern mit den Aufstiegszeiten der Lachse. Da ist tote Hose. Selbst im Juni muss man sich bei den kleinen Early-Runs die Lachse hart erarbeiten. Auch bei diesen kleinen Aufstiegen muss man genau planen, da die Flüsse meist nur wenige Tage im Jahr offen sind.

Selbst in Seward kommen die Zucht- Silberlachse erst ab July in die Bay und ab August kann man dort vom Ufer sich Chancen ausrechnen.

Im Prinzip sollte man sich vorher überlegen welchen Zielfisch man anvisiert King & Rot, dann im Juli. Silber ab Mitte August.

Für Heilbutt ist es relativ Egal wann man da ist. Im Mai sind die Großen vom Leichgeschäft mager und ausgezehrt und das Wetter ist sehr wechselhaft, Juni-August sind optimal und im September sind die Großen schon wieder Richtung Schelf unterwegs, auch sind hier viele Ausfalltage zu erwarten. Aber in Homer ist es wichtig, mit wem man rausfährt. Die meisten schippern dich 30min zum nächsten Chickenhole und gut is. Die wenigsten Boote sind dafür ausgerüstet dich bis zu den Chugach Islands zu fahren, bzw wollen sich den Sprit dafür sparen.

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Sockeye (24. September 2015)

*AW: Alaska 2016*

ach ja, vielleicht findest du hier ein paar Anregungen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=245143

VG
Sockeye


----------



## cohosalmon (25. September 2015)

*AW: Alaska 2016*

Um auch mal die negative Erfahrungen zu sehen: http://www.team-t-fishing.com/#Alaska
 Sollte man mal gelesen haben.


----------

